# Is there any Anti-Virus Software for FreeBSD?



## AndyG (Dec 14, 2010)

My Company has a product based on FreeBSD and some of the software is written into the kernel. One of our customers will only accept our software if they can run anti-virus software on that machine. We have just moved the product to the FreeBSD platform and so we need to find Anti-Virus software that runs on FreeBSD. Anyone know of any software available - paid or Open Source?

thanks

Andy


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 14, 2010)

Clamav is free, widely used and highly regarded. Most often used as a email scanner on Unix/Linux I think but you can scan files and directories if thats what you want/need to do... YouÂ´ll find it in the ports tree security/clamav

ta Andy.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2010)

> One of our customers will only accept our software if they can run anti-virus software on that machine


Firewall also could be an option. Antivirus find viruses on system and firewall (if you configure it right) will avoid viruses, filter packets etc.
If Firewall is also an acceptable option see Pfsense witch is based on BSD


----------



## olav (Dec 14, 2010)

You can export what should be scanned with Samba and let a Windows client scan the Samba share.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 14, 2010)

security/rkhunter


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 15, 2010)

From a commercial product, you can get F-Prot (http://www.f-prot.com/products/corporate_users/unix/). I've used their Linux version before, it works as advertised.


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 15, 2010)

AndyUKG said:
			
		

> Clamav is free, widely used and highly regarded. Most often used as a email scanner on Unix/Linux I think but you can scan files and directories if thats what you want/need to do... YouÂ´ll find it in the ports tree security/clamav
> 
> ta Andy.



ClamAV should be easy enough to install. It isn't as accurate as some commercial AV software though (from my experience).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2010)

There's also security/bdc (BitDefender) (which I use, together with ClaMAV, on my mail servers), though it's a bit involved to install: you need to download the tarball manually (license agreement), and you have to run COMPAT_5. Works fine otherwise, and signature updates over the net are free.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

> There's also security/bdc


But is not running on amd64 arch 

```
[emberdaemon@area51 bdc]$ sudo make install clean
===>  bdc-7.0.1_2 is only for i386, while you are running amd64.*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/bdc.
```

Foe i386 sounds great solution 

Also security/fwbuilder witch is the best firewall (at leat for me) to install it *on the same computer* (Not to other one who play the firewall's role). Official site: http://www.fwbuilder.org/ witch also have the documentation


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone worth his salt can compress the rulesets made by fwbuilder by 90% .. It's like watching Microsoft Word build HTML code ..


----------



## silverglade00 (Dec 15, 2010)

*hey...*



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Anyone worth his salt can compress the rulesets made by fwbuilder by 90% ..



What about those of us who aren't worth anything?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2010)

Adapt or perish


----------



## liontaur (Dec 15, 2010)

silverglade00 said:
			
		

> What about those of us who aren't worth anything?



I think that DutchDaemon is volunteering to tune everyone's firewalls


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2010)

Volunteer work? Me? As if ..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyway, back on track.

AndyG, got what you needed?


----------



## djack (Dec 15, 2010)

I wonder if this person could use an IDS or something in place of an antivirus software?


----------



## AndyG (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Armed with this info we can confidently go back to the customer and upgrade their software knowing that their is a solution out there for them.


----------

